
Can a game teach kids quantum mechanics? - jonbaer
http://quantumfrontiers.com/2013/10/17/can-a-game-teach-kids-quantum-mechanics/#content
======
ctdonath
Well, considering that iPad game DragonBox is teaching my 3&5yo algebra, and
I'm considering how to make an introduction to bits-up computing for
Montessori first graders, yeah quantum mechanics can be taught as a game for
kids.

~~~
jonbaer
Thanks didn't know about DragonBox will check it out ...

